# Amy Winehouse cuts off her beehive and dyes her hair blonde



## daer0n (May 3, 2008)

What do you think of her new do?

*Dies*
Did she think the black behive wasn't trashy enough so she had to go get her hair bleached on top of everything! 
What have you done Amy


----------



## lynnda (May 3, 2008)

It may just be me but she is just hard to look at most of the time!


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

This is very old pic


----------



## emily_3383 (May 3, 2008)

Yeah its way old because she has it black and the hive is back! lol


----------



## daer0n (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is very old pic not that old - Jan 10 2008


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

isnt she back with her black hair now?


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 3, 2008)

blond or not I still think she is gross


----------



## Aprill (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif blond or not I still think she is gross ditto


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

This has been posted before

anyhow shes back to hivehair!


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 3, 2008)

That broad is NASTY.


----------



## KatJ (May 3, 2008)

I dont care how old, nor new this picture is... She looks horrible.


----------



## Sirithlonn (May 3, 2008)

She looks dead...


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It may just be me but she is just hard to look at most of the time! She creeps me out too!


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

I dont care either I just know its an older pic apparently she got her hive back Im assuming her hive is fake

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont care how old, nor new this picture is... She looks horrible.


----------



## Jinx (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sirithlonn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks dead... Yep. Like a resurrected Vincent Price.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 3, 2008)

Yea I cant stand to look at her. Its hard.


----------



## Johnnie (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont care how old, nor new this picture is... She looks horrible.



Okay so big deal she's got her 'BEE HIVE' hair back, the question is what do you think of her blonde hair. Geez!


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 3, 2008)

I love the beehive, it's her signature 'do. A tribute to 50's style, with her tats. Yes, the blonde has been replaced by the beehive, it gave her a terrible, vampire drained appearance.


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

It looks worse then the beehive!!! but I finally listend to an older song of hers

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay so big deal she's got her 'BEE HIVE' hair back, the question is what do you think of her blonde hair. Geez!


----------



## Stylist101 (May 3, 2008)

I almost feel bad for her because she really does have a lot of personal issues...but she does need to do something with her appearance.


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

Yup quit meth and crack and she wil improve

Originally Posted by *Stylist101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but she does need to do something with her appearance.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 3, 2008)

If the eyebrows were lightened and she got rid of the black eye make up - she would look better.

My question is - why does everyone goe so light when they go blond? If she were a medium/dark blond with nice honey highlights, blond would suit her.


----------



## Adrienne (May 3, 2008)

I'm glad she finally got rid of this look. I actually don't mind the beehive. Not many ppl can wear it the way she does, even though she does live a pretty trashy life.


----------



## aney (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif blond or not I still think she is gross I agree!


----------



## milkandkisses (May 3, 2008)

She has such a F-you attitude that she can pull off any looks she pleases and she's never plastic.


----------



## milkandkisses (May 3, 2008)

Ha ha you're merciless!


----------



## niksaki (May 4, 2008)

she looks awful in that pic, actually awfulin almost every pic i have ever seen of her...


----------



## laurreenn (May 4, 2008)

i think she's cool


----------



## Darla (May 4, 2008)

not much of a fan of hers. and her look is the worst. I at least liked the hives on the B-52s


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2008)

she looks creepy.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 4, 2008)

I actually feel sorry for her.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 4, 2008)

she doesn't look good at all with the blond hair. she looks totally cracked-out and drained. but i DO love her music =)


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 4, 2008)

Man I really had high hopes for her, since I dug some of her music. But man she is just a train wreck. Too bad really.

IMO, blonde BAD!


----------



## dancer01 (May 4, 2008)

Uh, ew. Not liking the hair at all.


----------



## ivette (May 5, 2008)

i like her better as a dark brunette


----------

